# Mr. America update



## gargantuan (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

                        I am 14 days out from the Masters and Mr. America from this Saturday.
                      I am hard lean and vascular. I am down to 219. I was 227 last show on  March 31st.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2012)

gargantuan, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2012)

gargantuan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am 14 days out from the Masters and Mr. America from this Saturday.
> I am hard lean and vascular. I am down to 219. I was 227 last show on  March 31st.



This is Bob Bonham's contest, right?


----------



## brazey (Apr 14, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck. Great place to be


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome and great work and good luck!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome and good luck! Let us know how you did!


----------

